# اسئله جريئه بجد



## ميرنا (28 سبتمبر 2006)

هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟


ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟


هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟


عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟


هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟


ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟


هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟


ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟

ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟

هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*اسئلة جميلة يا ميرنا*

*في انتظار رد الاعضاء هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا يراجل قول كلام غير ده مترد يخويه *


----------



## ميريت (28 سبتمبر 2006)

> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟


 
لاء انا عندي المشاعر مقدسه
يعني يوم ما احب
مش هحب انه يكون فيه شك عندي في حبي بمقدار واحد من عشره
يعني لازم يكون مستحوز علي تفكيري وقلبي وكل حاجه بنسبه 100 %





> ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟




الموقف الي يحزني من الي بحبه انه يفكر في حد غيري
انا استحمل انه يهمل في حقي
لكن انه يبص لغيري مش هستحملها ابدا





> هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟




اكيد قلبي الي هيختار مش عقلي
لانه الست لما قلبها بيختار بتلغي عقلها






> عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟


 
لاء اكيد مع الشخص الي احبه
هلغي كرامتي ومش هفكر فيها
واكيد حتي لو هو غلط فيا انا الي هروح اصالحه
ومن غير حتي ما افكر
لانه مفيش حاجه اسمها كرامه في الحب
لو غلط فيا مره و اتنين و 10 برضه هروح واتحايل عليه انه يرجعلي
بس لو ساق فيها هقرصه قرصه تعلمه الادب بيها
بس في الاخر هرجعله تاني





> هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟




معتقدش انه الي بيحب بيفكر في حاجه
لانه اي حاجهبيعملها حبيبه بتاثر فيه
وبتخليه يحس انه حبيبه دا بيحبه اوي اوي اوي اوي
واي حاجه حلوه حتي لو صغيره
بيشفها انها حاجه كبيره اوي من حبيبه





> ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟




انا لو بحب واحد عنيه زايغه
هتبقا دي الصفه الي اتمني انها تروح منه
لانها هتخرب بيتي
لاني مش هقبل بنت تشاركني في دماغ الي احبه




> هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟




الغيره مش في كل حاجه
اكيد مش هغير لو مثلا رايح يسهر مع اصحابه الولاد
لكن اكيد هغير لو الموضوع دخل فيه حريم





> ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟




لاء طبعا
مش هسمع كلام اي حد
لانه ببساطه
اي حد بيحب مش بيغلط الي بيحبه خالص
بيكون هو بعد ربنا عنده
فبالتالي لو حد قال في حقه كلمه اكيد مش هيصدقها
الا لو اتاكد منها
وحتي لو اتاكد انها صح
مدام بحبه اكيد هنسي





> ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟




الخيانه




> هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟


 

نو كومنت


----------



## ميريت (28 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اسئلة جميلة يا ميرنا*
> 
> *في انتظار رد الاعضاء هههههههه*


 


هههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا مينا مجاوبتش ليه


----------



## Twin (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*بكل صدق*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*شكراً ميرنا*
*وعلي فكرة كل أجاباتي بصدق*



ميرنا قال:


> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟


 
*لا فالذي لا أحبة من الصعب أن أكون منافق معة فانا لا أجلس معه أصلا*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟


 
*عدم الشعور بما داخلي دون أن أتكلم*
*فالحب شعور*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟


 
*قلبي*

*وأعجابي بها لا يوصف لأنني أحببتها*​


ميرنا قال:


> عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟


 
*لو حدث ذلك فهذا دليل علي عدم حبي لها*
*فالحب تضحية*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟


 
*أكيد*
*فانا شخصياً ضحيت بحبي الأول والوحيد*
*من أجلها وهي تعلم هذا وتحفظه في قلبها*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟


 
*حبها لي*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟


 
*الغيرة لذيذة ولكن تصير مريرة عندما تتحول الي تحكم*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟


 
*أنا من صفاتي الشك "فأنا من مواليد أحد توما" وهو أيضاً شفيعي*
*ولا أصدق أي شئ قيل لي مهما كان ويجب أن أتأكد قبل أي شئ*
*فالمواجهة هي أقصر الطرق للصواب*​


ميرنا قال:


> ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟


 
*الخيانة*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟


 
*نعم فهي من أكملتني*

*ولكن*
* كل هذا صار ماضي " مجرد ذكريات "*
*ذكرياااااااااات بيني وبينها*​*صلوتكم*
*سلام*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا مش عارفه اعلق اقول ايه*

*ردين بجد يعنى حسيتهم واقعين جداا اذا كان رد ميريت ولا امير بجد احيكم على ردكم داا*


----------



## Twin (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



ميرنا قال:


> *انا مش عارفه اعلق اقول ايه*
> 
> *ردين بجد يعنى حسيتهم واقعين جداا اذا كان رد ميريت ولا امير بجد احيكم على ردكم داا*


 
*شكراً ميرنا*
:ab4:
*ربنا معاكي *

*وبشكرك تاني علي شعورك وأحساستك*
:36_33_7:​*سلام*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ايه يا مينا مجاوبتش ليه


 
*لاسباب سياسية :t33: *

*مش عاوز ابقي ورقة مكشوفة الكل عارف بفكر ازاي هههههههه
*
*بفكر ابقي غامض شوية :yahoo: *

*بس ردك يا مرمر تحفة بجد *

*يا بخت سعيد الحظ *
*محظووووووووووووووووووظ بيكي*


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايه يا كوبتك ردك فى الموضوع ده هوه اللى هيخليك ورقه مكشوفه :smil13: *

*منتا بترد فى كل الموضيع اشمعنا:dntknw: *

*عموما براحتك زى متحب :t32: *


----------



## meme85 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا ميرنا فعلا اسئلة جميلة لكن انا جاوبت على البعض منها :


			
				ميرنا;95106 قال:
			
		

> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟
> اكيد انا لو نظرت الى الشخص المقابل لدافع اني اريد اقضي وقت فراغي معاه فأكيد انا اكون بظلم هذا الشخص.
> 
> ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟
> ...


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟
لا طبعا 

ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟
عندية قسوة زى الحجر

هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟
قلبى وعقلى وعاطفتى المتدفقة بشدة نجوة واللى عجبنى فية شخصيتة 

عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟
لو هوة اللى غلطان كرامتى تقف بينى وبينة كن لو موقف تافة بعديها كالعادة 

هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب ؟
دة انا عملت علشانة اللى متعملش 

ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟
القسوة 

هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟
الاتنين بغار علية وبتحكم في

ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟
لا اتاكد من من احب اولا 

ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟
الخاينة 

هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟
طبعا *


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*يواد يا كيرو يا شديد ردك حلو يواد*

*طيب ليه البعض cutegirl2000*


----------



## ميريت (29 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *انا مش عارفه اعلق اقول ايه*
> 
> *ردين بجد يعنى حسيتهم واقعين جداا اذا كان رد ميريت ولا امير بجد احيكم على ردكم داا*


 


ميرسي يا ميرنا


----------



## ميريت (29 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *لاسباب سياسية :t33: *
> 
> *مش عاوز ابقي ورقة مكشوفة الكل عارف بفكر ازاي هههههههه*
> 
> *بفكر ابقي غامض شوية :yahoo: *


 
من غير ما تجاوب يا مينا انا واثقه ردودك هتبقا ايه
وهتجاوب ازاي



Coptic Man قال:


> *بس ردك يا مرمر تحفة بجد *
> 
> *يا بخت سعيد الحظ *
> *محظووووووووووووووووووظ بيكي*


 
فين الي يقدر يا مينا


----------



## امة الرب (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟
> 
> لا مفيش وقت ماستغلوش مع اى حد حتى لو انا مش معجبة بية سواء كان بنت او ولد
> لازم استفيد منة
> ...



لا تعليق:209kd:


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟


لم أفعل ذلك لانى لا أطيق أن اتواجد مع أحد لا أحبه




> ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟


أن تتجاهلنى و أنا موجود أمامها أو تساوينى بأى حد تانى أو تقولى : كلكوا زى بعض....




> هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟


قلبى و عقلى الاثنين معاً و كل شيئ يعجبنى فيها




> عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟


أحاول الرجوع اليها بكل الوسائل لكنى أسعى الى ان أشعرها بخطئها ان كانت مخطئه و أعتذر لها ان كنت أنا المخطئ




> هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟


الى الآن لم يحدث أى موقف يستدعى التضحيه لكن اذا لزم الأمر سأضحى بالتأكيد





> ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟


عدم شعورها بالخطأ




> هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟


أغار عليها جدا لكن لا أتحكم فيها




> ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟


سأتكد أولا بالتأ:يد بل سأواجهها بما عرفت و أعرف رأيها





> ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟


أن تتركنى وحيدا شريدا دون سؤال عنى




> هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟


الحقيقه لم أفكر فى تلك النقطه من قبل


على فكره اللى بتكلم عليها ديه مشتركه معانا فى المنتديات ادعولى بقى تخش وتقرا الكلام ده


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بقولك ايه يا ميرنا....متجاوبى انتى بقى على الأسئله


----------



## Bino (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟


لم أفعل ذلك لانى لا أطيق أن اتواجد مع أحد لا أحبه




> ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟


أن تتجاهلنى و أنا موجود أمامها أو تساوينى بأى حد تانى أو تقولى : كلكوا زى بعض....




> هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟


قلبى و عقلى الاثنين معاً و كل شيئ يعجبنى فيها




> عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟


أحاول الرجوع اليها بكل الوسائل لكنى أسعى الى ان أشعرها بخطئها ان كانت مخطئه و أعتذر لها ان كنت أنا المخطئ




> هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟


الى الآن لم يحدث أى موقف يستدعى التضحيه لكن اذا لزم الأمر سأضحى بالتأكيد





> ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟


عدم شعورها بالخطأ




> هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟


أغار عليها جدا لكن لا أتحك فيها




> ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا ؟


سأتكد أولا بالتأ:يد بل سأواجهها بما عرفت و أعرف رأيها





> ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟


أن تتركنى وحيدا شريدا دون سؤال عنى




> هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟


الحقيقه لم أفكر فى تلك النقطه من قبل


----------



## sparrow (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟
الحب هو مشاعر واحاسيس تتحس  يصعب التمثيل فيها

ما هوه الموقف الذى يجعلك تحزن من ما تحب ؟ 
عنفة احيانا  الذي يجعلة يفشل في احتوائي

هل قلبك الذى اختاره ام عقلك ؟ وما اعجبك فيه؟ 
المشاعر الي بيتحكم فيها القلب اولا ولكــــــــــن يشترط موافقة العقل وقبل القلب والعقل ربنا
شخصيتة بما فيها من عقلة تفكيرة ثقافتة محافتة لربنا   ..... هذا ما اعجبني

عندما تفقد من تحب لااتفه الاسباب ولفقدان اعصابك معه هل تحاول الرجوع اليه ام كرامتك تمنعك؟ 
الحب مفهوش كرامة لان ببساطة كرامتنا واحدة

هل تشعر انك تضحى حقا من اجل من تحب؟ 
طالما  بنحب بعض يبقي كل منا بيعمل الي يقدر علية وزيادة كمان بدون تفكير مين الي ضحي

ما هوه اكتر شىء تتمنى نزعه من شخصيه من تحب ؟     عنفة


هل انتا تغار عليه ام تتحكم فيه؟  طبعا الغيرة ضرورية بس في حدودها والتحكم طبعا لاء

ما هوه السبب القاسى الذى يجعلك ترحل وتترك من تحب لا ترحل من البلد بلتاكيد انما من قلبه ؟ 
الاهمال   ... عدم الاهتمام بدون سبب مقنع ....   الغدر

ربما وضعت فى يوم احد ما اوقع بينك وبين من تحب هل تصدقه بدون اى تاكيد وتترك من تحب للذى قاله لك ام تتاكد اولا 
المفروض ان الثقة بين المحبين غير محدودة فمهما سمعت كلام ميفرقش

هل وجدت فيه كل شىء ينقصك ؟ سوال صعب لان الايمان بربنا وارادتة في حياتنا  و الثقة بالنفس والرضاء عنها تعطي شعور بعدم النقصان*

_*مستنين نشوف اجباتك يا ميرنا 
وشكرا علي الاسئلة الحلوة دي*_


----------



## Bino (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههه
حلوه عنيفه ديه يا سباروو......لكن ممكن تبقى اليفه مع الزمن
ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> هل نظرت يوما الى شخص لا لتحبه انما تقضى معه وقتا بدل من الفراغ ؟
> 
> *لا لانى محبش حديعمل معايه كده فا اكيد مش هعملها*
> 
> ...


 
*اى المرار ده اول مره اشوف حد ينزل اسئله ويرد على نفسه*


----------

